# Agents of the Nexus - Planescape/Spycraft



## drunkadelic (Jul 16, 2002)

Greetings all.

After playing in such wonderful campaigns as of late as Rune's: Kingdoms of Kalamar in the Dream and the inspirations of reading many of the story hours posted here, I decided it was time to dust off my own DMG and get back on the other side of the table. 

The setting I have concocted is a large melting pot of various influences. Most notably, the campaign is Planescape. But I also wanted for the game to have a "Mission Impossible" kind of feel to it, and when the Spycraft book came out, I knew that this idea had to become a reality. So enough about that, I'll get right to the point. 

*7.16.02 - Introduction* 
_From the records of Sargen Malekith, Director of Nexus:_ 
Three of the four potential new agents have been identified. Divinations have been used to place their times of death at roughly the same time. Our agents have infiltrated into their midst and placed the proper enchantments to teleport the bodies back to Ward 19 upon death. Our resident Medic, Corrina Graves will be on scene to administer care and revival. At which time that they are fully recovered, I will present myself unto them and make them "aware." Enclosed are brief summaries of these potential agents. More information can be found in Files X1765A: (Wilbur Smithington III), X1769C: (Drem Kalnor), and X1784N: (Tac'azn Izkrss, aka Matthew). 

Wilbur Smthington III: ROG1
Human Male. Son of notorious Smithington crime family. Competence with ranged weaponry discovered at an early age. Although at times, boorish, shows promise in diplomacy as well. Death occured when he was tricked into assassinating his own father who was well guarded.
Position: Sniper

Drem Kalnor: WIZ1
Elven Male. Trained by elven archmagi. Focuses on enhancing combat abilities with magic. Competence with longsword far above average for magic-user. Keeps a cool head under pressure. Death occured when he uncovered a cult in his homeland and attempted to remove them. (Cross-Reference File Y12-14C: Nerullian Nightorcs) 
Position: Magic User (combat)

Tac'azn Izkrss, aka "Matthew": PSI1
Kobold Male. Shunned member of the Garun  Mountain area Kobold clan. Has uncalculated power to "see" with his powers. Reserved and quiet, a sound plan maker. Death occured when a band of heroes infiltrated his lair and forced him into one of his own traps.
Position: Seer

_End of Transmission_


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 16, 2002)

I should have our first session up shortly, and our games are on Saturdays. Thanks for stopping by.

Drunkadelic


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 18, 2002)

*7.18.02 - Rebirth: Part One* 

_KNOCK-KNOCK_ 

"Enter."

A middle-aged man steps into the room, scrambling to keep from dropping a large stack of files.

"Your newest agents, sir.... they're ready," he exclaims, dropping the files onto a small table with a thud.

"Excellent."

Sargen Malekith doesn't get excited. As the administrator for the secret planar peacekeeping service known as Nexus, his position doesn't afford him the pleasure of extreme emotions. But if he *were* able to be excited, he would be at this time. Coolly, he walks down the hall in his very precise and meticulous manner. Stopping by a door marked; "Ward 19" he looks both ways down the hall, sees no one and smirks to himself. 

"I love this job."

3 figures lay on gurneys inside Ward 19. Suddenly, a deep voice cuts through the absence of light and sound. 

"Open your eyes, lads."

The figures groan, mumble, and at the persistance indicated in the speaker's tone of voice, eventually rouse.

"Ah. Good to see you are all awake. My name is Sargen Malekith. I am the director here, but we'll explain more about that later. I'm sure each of you are wondering to yourselves, "Why, what, where." So we'll begin there."

Suddenly, before Sargen can form his next sentence, Wilbur Smithington III (henceforth known as Mr. Smith) proclaims, "What on earth is that?" pointing in the general direction of the kobold looking nervously around the room.

Not missing a beat, Sargen replies, "A Kobold, Mr. Smithington, it's a Kobold. Our Kobold as a matter of fact."

"Oh. Jolly goo-- What? OUR Kobold???"

"In time, Smithington, In time. Now...If you'll let me continue."

Smithington thinks better of trying the large dark-skinned man's patience further.

"You all are dead. Well, I suppose that wouldn't be accurate. You all were dead. Think back to your last memories. Probably something like a movement towards a white light down a tunnel or what have you. But we here at Nexus have need of your skills. All three of your would have died what we like to call "premature deaths." Taken before your time as it were. That's where we stepped in.

Mr. Smith turns white at the thought of this, "I died?"

"Yes, you all did."

"How???"

"Well, Mr. Smithington, some *friends* of yours decided it would be nice if they switched the information in your dossier to switch the target from a "witness" to "your father". Being so concentrated on duty, you didn't notice the switch."

Mr. Smith blushes.

Sargen smiles coyly. 

"But we could put your striving for perfection to good use, Mr. Smithington. All of you have abilities that we need. But enough about that. We've answered the what and how, let's get to the where and why."

Three pairs of eyes afix firmly somewhere between Sargen's neatly trimmed goatee and his shiny bald head.

"This is Nexus. We are a private organization based in the outer planes of existence. You fellows are not on the prime anymore. That means that if we had windows, and you looked out, you would not see the familiar landscape of mountains, grass, and hills."

For the first time, Matthew, the kobold speaks up in his squeaky voice, "Prove it! I don't believe you."

Sargen makes a gesture, snaps his fingers, and suddenly Matthew is hovering 3 miles off the ground staring down at the landscape of The Outlands. A few moments later, Mr. Smithington appears next to him, flailing about and screaming.

Sargen turns to the elf, Drem.

"Would you like a ride as well?"

"Um, no thanks. My tutor had informed me of the planes a long time ago."

"Very good then." 

Sargen snaps his fingers once more, and both Matthew and Mr. Smith are teleported back into Ward 19. 

"In any case gentlemen. Let's get to business. To put it as straightforward as I can... we need you. We needed you badly enough to bring you back from the dead. So if you're willing to help us, we can promise you a *very* lucrative deal."

"Lucrative?" Mr. Smith drools.

Sargen nods and waves his hand. 3 pieces of parchment and quills appear next to the three on their gurneys.

"What we have there is a contract for three years of service. Sign it, and we'll begin your training. If you read through and decline our offer, we shall remove any memories of this encounter, your past life, and re-implant you into the prime with a case of "amnesia." Either way, you get a second chance. My way, however, and you might get to save the universe once or twice."

"Lucrative?" Mr. Smith once again exclaims.

Sargen nods.

All three men sign their contract.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 18, 2002)

*7.18.02 - Rebirth: Part Two* 

As the contracts are signed, the immediately turn to stone before the signer's eyes.

"To set things in stone, as it were." quips Sargen.

"So what do we do now?" asks Drem, pulling at his grey bodysuit.

"Now we train, agents. Now we train. In a few minutes an associate of mine will be here to take orders for a meal. Research shows that coming back from the dead makes a man hungry."

The agents stomachs growl in unison.

"After the meal, she will escort you to the simulator."

The agents look quizzically at one another.

"And make no mistake gentlemen... Your past lives are over."

Sargen exits the room in a flash of light.

In the moments that follow the agents introduce themselves to one another and begin to become acquainted but suddenly are interrupted by a rapping on the door.

Mr. Smith opens the door, "Who's there?"

A smiling blonde girl, maybe waist-high to Smith tugs on his shirt.

Smith looks down, "Oh hello there! Do come in."

The beaming blonde halfling smiles and steps into the room.

"My name's Cheery!" she sings, "I'm one of Mr. Malekith's associates. I'm in charge of looking after new recruits."

"Nice to meet you, Cheery." Matthew says while waggling his eyebrows. 

_DM: Do Kobolds have eyebrows?_ 

"Well boys, I can bet your hungry. What can I get you to eat?"

In a few minutes, each agent has a perfect plate of whatever they had requested. It is not only appealing to look at, but it is the best tasting meal that each of them had ever experienced before. Before they began to eat, Cheery gave them a small smoky globe that they were to break when they were finished eating. After dinner and an argument over who got to break the globe, Cheery returned and began to lead them through the eggshell-colored corridors of Nexus. Upon reaching a large steel door, Cheery stops and bows.

"We're here, sirs. This is the simulator. Go on in, and Sargen will get you started."

The trio walk into the black room as the door slams shut behind them. Suddenly a light illuminates the room and the agents are suprised to see that the room is entirely black, with a grid of yellow running across everything, the floor, the ceiling, the walls.

Sargen's voice booms out, "Welcome to the simulator. It is in this chamber that we train our agents for all types of conflict that they may face. The magical properties in this room enhance illusions to become almost indistinguishable from real life. So, in essence, when the mission begins,  you won't really be where your mind thinks you are, but don't get too caught up in things. It's primarily a safety issue. We don't want to send our agents out into the planes with just a pat on the back and a sword."

The wide-eyed agents look around to see where the voice is coming from.

"Gentlemen, your first mission is a simple hit-and-run. The gnolls of Keztal, ardent worshippers of Erythul, god of Slaughter, have raided the nearby temple of Ehlonna, the forest-walker, and made off with an important religious idol. Although this may seem like small potatoes on the surface, in all actuality, Ehlonna is mobilizing an army here in the planes, to march on Erythul for this injustice. Your mission will be to retrieve the object and return it here, for safe delivery back to Ehlonna's care. It is often that situations like this arise, and it is our duty to keep the balance in the planes stable. All additional information you might require is in the dossier."

Smith speaks to nothing in particular, "What doss---" but cuts himself short, realizing that he's holding a dossier.

"When you have reviewed the information and are ready, just say so, and we'll get you equipped.," says Sargen.

After a quick review of the dossier, the agents learn that their primary targer is a gnoll named Akanis, the one responsible for the theft.

"We're read......."

The group appears in a workshop.

"dy......"

Over by an anvil, a hulking dwarf is furiously pounding a shortsword, sending shower after shower of sparks into the air. A gnome wearing what appears to be 2 small spyglasses over his eyes carefully carves a small piece of wood. After dropping the sword into a tub of water, the dingy looking dwarf looks up and grins.

"Here to get some kit, eh, boys? Just tell ol' Angrimm whatcher want and I'll get it sure as anything. Oh! Almost forgot, m'name's Angrimm Bristlebeard, the forge lord here in Nexus. The wiry one there is Nizbah, but he don't talk much. Always too busy concentrating on whatever fool contraption he's "inventing" next. So what'll it be boys?"

The group provides a long list of equipment, most of which were their personal standard fare back from their days on the prime. Smith puts in a special order to Nizbah for a spyglass that he can mount on his crossbow, something he had heard of being used in a distant land when he was a prime. After suiting up, the three announce once again that they're ready and before they can finish their statement, they're back in the simulator room.

Sargen once again booms, "Get ready lads, this won't hurt. I promise."


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 19, 2002)

*7.19.02 - Rebirth: Part Three* 

Each of the agents feel a light-headed feeling and then all of a sudden they are standing before the mouth of a cave. Two dead gnolls lie before them, their blood staining the ground. Strangely enough, there is a red-headed man in a breastplate, clutching a wicked looking morning star standing with them. Before any of them can form the question, Sargen's voice explains to them telepathically that he is an illusion, but will compensate for the yet-undiscovered fourth agent until then. In old dried blood over the mouth of the cave, the words "Da Bashaz Live Here" are written.

The party creeps in.

Shortly after their entrance, torches are lit, thus revealing a small underground pond in a more or less circular room. Being the consumate adventurer, Smith nonchalantly tosses a rock into the pool. As soon as he does so, three skeletal forms return the favor in the form of bone javelins. Smith dives out of the way, but one of the javelins catches Matthew dead on and drops his frail kobold form instantly. Drem casts _Disrupt Undead_ but fails to connect. Rolling into a crouch from the javelin dodge, Smith fires a salvo from his crossbow, impacting into one skeleton's ribcage and taking quite a few ribs with it. The warrior, (whom the agents have dubbed, "Meatsheild, or Meat for short") engages the skeletons. The unengaged skeleton hefts another javelin from underneath the surface of the water and throws again, this time aiming at Meat, but the throw is wide. Drem draws his Longsword and looks to close with the skeletons that Meat has engaged. He manages to penetrate its defenses, but grimaces as his blade does little to stop the skeleton. Meat's morningstar is only happy to oblige however, as he crushes the first skeleton to fragments and _Cleaves_ through the next. Smith falls back to one knee and reloads his crossbow, while Matthew groans and bleeds. The skeleton moves between Drem and Meat and sucessfully shreds the elf with its claws. The poor elf falls, his head submerged in the murky pond. Smith drops his bow and runs to Drem's rescue, feeding him one of Angrimm's potions of _Cure Light Wounds_ that he assigned to each party member. The now-revived elf strikes out with his sword but misses. Meat once again saves the day by breaking the legs out from under the final skeleton with his morningstar. Another of the parties rapidly decreasing potion supply is spent on the unconscious Kobold. Back on their feet, the party goes deeper into the cavern.

Reaching a T-Section, the party is faced with the option of making a left or a right. As Smith heads to the right, donning the mantle of decision-maker, the rest of the party blindly follow. After a short distance, the party encounters a sleeping black bear. Matthews keen eye spots something sparkling right behind the bear's slumbering form and by hoisting the Kobold ontop of Meat's shoulders discover it is a gemstone of sorts. 

"SHINIES!" Smith exclaims in hushed tones.

"It's mine, I saw it first." Matthew squeaks.

Drem sighs, "Listen guys, we're here to get this idol, not get ourselves mauled over an _illusionary_ gemstone."

"How do we know it's not part of the test? Say, if we can manage to retrieve it from this beast, we get a real one when the test is done or something akin to that?" muses Smith.

"Fine whatever." Drem crosses his arms over his chest.

Smith and Matthew devise a plan to sprinkle caltops over the floor in front of the bear, while all three of the agents with ranged weaponry (all but Meat) fire into the bear. Surely such a combination can off a silly bear they think. The three fire their weapons at the beast but only Smiths bolt finds its mark. The bear springs to its feat and roars angrily, looking right towards Smith.

"Oi. Bugger." Smith covers his face and goes on _Full Defense_.

The bear is obviously pained from the caltrops but still advances on Smith and swings a mighty paw towards him, but Drem's shortbow sings and kills the bear before that can happen. The Kobold is the first to make it across the bear carcass and the caltrops and giggles as he holds up the clear shiny gem in triumph. Smith grumbles something about flipping a coin for it.

The party turns around and starts going the other direction. Not long down the corridor Drem stops and places his hand out. His finely tuned elven senses are telling him that something in this hall is not quite right. He bends over to inspect some fishy looking stonework and recieves a spear to the face for his efforts. Another potion of _Cure Light Wounds_ later he grumbles and tells the party not to step on the funny looking stones. 

It's about that time as his head is turned telling the party just that, that he hits the tripwire and gets another spear. This time to the leg. 

After feeding Drem yet *another* of the parties nearly depleted potion stock, Smith muses. "You should watch out friend, a half step more and that spear would have pierced your....."

"Berries!" Matthew interrupts with a giggle.

"Yes....berries." smirks Smith.

At the end of the corridor are two large wooden doors. Smith opens one of the two doors as Drem hides behind him, quivering over the prospect of new traps. Matthew takes his own initiative and goes to the other one. As Drem and Smith enter the door, they observe an ancient underground complex sprawling out ahead of them. A thick layer of dust covering everything except a faint trail in the dust leading to the right. After checking out a few rooms to the left, and finding little else than dust, the two head back right again. No one seems to notice the absent Matthew. On a pass by the entrance doors, Drem opens the other one and notices Matthew standing there.

"Uh, hello." remarks Matthew, twiddling his thumbs.

"Rrrrrrrright." mutters the elf, and closes the door.

The party continue up around a hallway, Matthew trailing somewhat behind to "keep an eye on the rear." Upon coming to two doors side by side with trails in the dust leading into them, the party orders Meat to kick down the door of the first one, which he complies with gladly. In the wreckage the party bursts in, weapons drawn, battle faces snarling....

Into a privy.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 19, 2002)

*7.19.02 - Rebirth: Part Four* 

After a party-wide blush the agents sidle over to the door opposite the privy and Smith puts his ear to the door, listening for sounds on the other side. He hears some incomprehensible sounds and gives the order for Meat to kick this door down as well. He does so and suprises 4 goblins. Meat takes point and rushes 2 of the goblins, bashing the head of one in and _Cleaving_ through the next. Smiths crossbow shot is wide, but Drem finds better luck with his shortbow. The goblins close with Meat and Drem but neither have an opportunity to injure the deft warriors. Meat misses the wily goblin with his morningstar, but Drem draws his sword and drops his foe. In a quick move, Drem steps over his downed foe and flanks the last remaining goblin. Smith is busy reloading and Matthew is busy "keeping an eye on the rear." This turn, the goblin isn't so lucky and takes an obliterating blow from the Morningstar-o'-death. After a general dusting off of hands, Adventurer sense kicks in and the party loots the bodies. Disgusted, they balk at taking 4 _Illusionary_ halfspears, even if they do get real ones in the end. 

Minutes later, hot on the dust trail further into the complex, the heroes come across another door with a dust trail leading into it. The old ear to the door method occurs again, and more incomprehensible words are heard. True to their established style, Meat kicks the door in, suprises 4 more goblins, and a few rounds, a _Mage Armor_, and the next to last potion later. The heroes are triumphant. 

Further explorations into the complex are unrewarded with anything other than stone and dust. The party returns to the trail and finds themself at the end of a narrow hallway facing a large iron door. A thorough check for traps reveals nothing and Smith creaks the door open ever so slightly and peeks in. 4 goblins and 2 gnolls all fire ranged weapons at the intruder. Terrified, Smith slams the door shut and hears 6 separate clangs hit the other side at once.

"Never fear, we shall wait them out." Smith exclaims triumphantly.

Hours pass.

Matthew wakes from a breif nap with a start. One can almost see the lantern lit above his scaled little head. "I know, we can take one of the other wooden doors off it's hinges, prop it behind the iron door, and when we open the iron door, all the arrows, javelins, and what have you will lodge in it!"

For a Kobold, Matt's as devious as they come.

So the plan goes off without a hitch. The door comes off, the iron door is opened, and sure enough each shot lodges deep into the wood of the second door and the heroes slowly advance into the room.

What they didn't count on, was tactics.

Directing the goblins, the gnolls formed a perfect bottleneck around Meat, who was dropped hastily. Despite valiant attempts by both Drem and Smith to re-organize the party, the foes get the better part of them all. As Smith drops to the floor, clutching a spear wound to the chest, the entire party, (sans Meat) wakes up in a white room. A beautiful golden-haired, golden-eyed, woman with the symbol of Heironeous around her neck smiles at them. 

"Hello gentlemen. My name is Corrina Graves, I'm the resident medic here at the Nexus."

"Why are we here?" Drem questions, "I thought the simulator was illusory."

"It is, but the brain still registers some of the damage psycho-somatically. It's difficult to explain. Fortunately, the wards we have placed into the chamber lessen damage immensly to the physical self."

"Also, Miss. I see the fist of Heironeous around your neck. I thought Sargen told us that Nexus was unaffiliated with any of the dieties."

"Rightly so, but they need a cleric for times such as this. I'm actually only here for 5 years. Sargen changes the cleric every so often to make sure that none of the dieties begins to suspect any alliances."

About that time, Cheery's beaming visage walks into the room.

"Afternoon, boys." she sings.

Smith smiles largely and exclaims, "Cheery! Feed us!"

Half an hour and a large meal later, the agents relax in their own private quarters contentedly. 

Cheery smiles, opens the door to leave, looks back over her shoulder and tells the men, "Don't worry about today. Everyone fails the gnoll simulator the first time."

_End of Rebirth_


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2002)

Man, that was a fun game!

A few things, though:

1. My character, Mr. Smithington (not Mr. Smith!), was not the one listening to the doors; he doesn't have the wisdom for it.  I think it was Drem.

2. We didn't expect to keep any of the stuff we looted.  We were just doing it on general principle (despite the fact that we'd been warned against deviating from the assigned mission).

3. Meat is da MAN!

4. My dice need better mojo.  I can't count the number of sneak attacks I missed on flat-footed foes, because of low rolling to hit with that big ol' crossbow of his.  First roll of the night was a reflex save at natural 20, though.  That was nice.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 19, 2002)

> My character, Mr. Smithington (not, Mr. Smith!), was not the one listening to the doors; he doesn't have the wisdom for it. I think it was Drem.




That's right. It must have been those big elven ears that helped him hear. <smacks head> 

Thanks for the praise, Rune. I tried to tool the adventure specifically to deter the PCs from running around and checking out every nook and cranny like a normal party would. I hope the depletion of all the potions and eventual party wipeout were good enough to make you all learn the lesson.

Of course, if the creatures that did the job didn't do it, I'm sure the half-fiend gnoll with the grand daiclave would have.

 

But we'll never know.


----------



## Rune (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, we played again last night.  Hurry up with the update, will ya?

For anyone interested, here's a list of teasers:


An impossible mission that 7 groups before us have actually accomplished.  Jerks.
The botching of a well-crafted plan.
The belated death of a dirty fighter.
A set of clever tricks that turn the tide.
A big pile of dead (not necessarily bad) guys.


----------



## Horacio (Jul 22, 2002)

Woooho!

A Planescape Spycraft mix, just what I wanted 

Horacio has discovered a new Stoy Hour to fix his addition...


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 22, 2002)

Update coming, I promise!


----------



## rootbeergnome (Jul 26, 2002)

*update already!*

Hey whats up? Just thought I would drop by and check out the storyhour Drunkadelic, and I have to say...Its Excellent!  I really like the mission impossible feel that you have going.  The only bad thing about your game is that I CANT PLAY IN IT!! *sigh* maybe I can guest star sometime?   I especially like Matthew the Kobold, the mental image of him standing there twiddling his thumbs behind the door was great!  Well you got me hooked now, so update already!  I cant wait to see how the "real" mission goes.   Oh yeah, and nice cameo appearances by Nizbah and Angrimm 
-RB Gnome


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 28, 2002)

Ooh, this is _such_ a great idea for a campaign!!! I'm jealous I didn't think of it first.   I may have to yoink it at some point just for the sheer coolness of it.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm sorry guys. I said I'd update, but no. I ran off to visit relatives. Update tomorrow, or you can tar and feather me! I promise!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 29, 2002)

Cool story, please keep it coming.


----------



## Horacio (Jul 29, 2002)

_Horacio wants an update..._


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 29, 2002)

Coming, coming I promise!

<cracks a whip at the keyboard monkey>


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 29, 2002)

*7.29.02 - Deadline: Part One*

The three stuffed-full-of-halfling-downhome-cooking, agents snore peacefully on their bunks in Ward 19. While they were away in the simulator, proper beds and furnishings had been moved in. The dim lethargy is broken by a flash of light and a coppery smell.

"Whoozat?" Smith mumbles, barely coherent.

"Good Morning Gentlemen." Sargen's voice echoes throughout the chamber. "It's time to get back to training. This dossier has all the information you need for the mission."

Sargen pulls a small, round object from his coat pocket. It ticks happily.

"You have 2 and a half hours, agents."

He hands the device to Smith.

_DM's Note: The premise of this mission was to have the characters completely finish the objectives in the dossier in a specific amount of time. At the table I handed them the dossier and a stopwatch with a rapidly decreasing 2.5 hours on it. Welcome to the Nexus, eh?_

After a quick survey of the contents of the folder, the agents learn that their mission is to infiltrate a bar called the "Peaceful Pipe," owned by ex-adventurer Grayson Thimbletoad, and recover a statue of a succubus. In all actuality, the succubus is a real succubus--in fact, the favored concubine of a high-ranking Demon lord. In lieu of him sending his hellspawn to the surface and wreaking havoc, he has agreed to let the Agents try to recover her with a minimum of fuss. The agents were given an abandoned warehouse across the street from the bar to serve as the base of operations, and a 15,000 gp budget to spend on equipment. The mission would be complete when the statue was placed on a magic circle on the second floor of the warehouse.

_DM Note: How does a crafty DM shave off more than 45 minutes of time from the mission? Tell the PCs they have 15k worth of gold to spend while handing them the DMG open to the magic items section. Mua ha ha!_

After a lengthy tarry in Angrimm and Nizbah's shop, the agents walk to the simulator one _Eversmoking Bottle_, one _Necklace of Fireballs_, and one _ Gauntlets of Dexterity_ richer.

The doors to the simulator slide open with a hiss.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 29, 2002)

*7.29.02 - Deadline: Part Two* 

As the illusions coalesce in the simulator, the agents find themselves in a dank warehouse with an hour and a half left on the clock. They begin to concoct a plan.

_DM Note: At this point, I think the PCs had become wise to my tricks. Offering cookies, trying to derail their thoughts, distracting them in any way possible. At the point where it came time to get down to business, they went outside and told me to stay put. Heh heh. _

After half an hour or so, the Agents are certain they have something solid. Matthew is the surveliance man, Smith is the confidence man, and Drem is the firepower. 

Matthew walks into the bar, and everything stops. The music stops, the talking stops, even the air seems to stop as three dozen dwarves, halflings, and gnomes turn to stare at the kobold in the doorway of their bar.

Matthew takes a step back and closes the door.

Smith walks over to him, trying to look nonchalant. 

"What's the holdup, shorty?" he asks.

"I'm a Kobold." Matt plainly states.

"And???"

"They're not."

Exasperated, Smith sighs and walks into the bar. After a few odd glances however, the patrons turn back to their own affairs. Smith glances around the bar looking for any sign of the statue, and he finds it right in the center of the common room. All 6 feet by 12 feet of pure _Flesh to Stone_ succubus.

"Damn." Smith grumbles.

At this time, Smith walks over to the bar and orders a drink. About the same time, Drem walks into the room and recieves a few glances from the high dwarf population in the room. Undaunted, he sits at a lone table in the corner. Meanwhile, Smith starts chatting up a barmaid, learning that Grayson is in the back room, washing glasses. Soon enough, Grayson comes to the bar and Smith takes the opportunity to talk business.

"Hail Friend!" Smith chirps.

"Hail yourself, stranger." Grayson lifts a bushy brow quizzically.

"Nice place you got here."

"Yep."

"How much for the statue?"


----------



## Rune (Jul 29, 2002)

I'll have you know that Mr. Smithington was not to be a _confidence man_!  He was to be in charge of _infiltration_!  Two entirely different things.  Entirely.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 29, 2002)

Exactly, you _infiltrated_ his confidences.

That's what I said wasn't it?


----------



## (contact) (Jul 29, 2002)

What a great campaign!  How much fun is this?

Drunkadelic, what are the consequences for failure on these missions?  Besides the obvious death, disgrace or dismemberment, of course.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey there, (contact)!

Well, the first couple of missions they're being sent on are in the "simulator." Nexus doesn't want to waste 3 perfectly good Ressurections on throwing swords to the agents, smacking their butts, and saying, "Restore the balance in them there planes."

Rewards have yet to be seen, but I have a feeling *hint hint* that they're going to be getting something nice for their efforts soon. 

I totally did not expect them to get past the first mission. Not that I take a particular delight in seeing PCs go down like drunken prom queens or anything. If they had bested my tactics, they would have received something for their exceptional performance. 

As of yet, there are no consequences for failure other than less XP and a recovery time in the infirmary. However, in a few more missions, they're gonna be out in the planes. 

It's gonna be _nasty._


----------



## Rune (Jul 29, 2002)

drunkadelic said:
			
		

> I totally did not expect them to get past the first mission.




He didn't expect us to get past the second one, either.  Did we?  When he posts, you'll find out.



> Not that I take a particular delight in seeing PCs go down like drunken prom queens or anything.




Which is where our styles differ, I think. 



> It's gonna be _nasty._




Oh, my!  I _dare_ say!


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 30, 2002)

*7.30.02 - Deadline: Part Three*

Flabbergasted, the weathered halfling sputters, "Wha-wha-what? You want to BUY it?"

"Name your price." Smith replies calmly.

"I'm afraid it's not for sale there, uh, friend."

"But it's so beautiful, so masterfully carved, so lifelike, so wonderful!"

"Um....yeah."

"C'mon friend, name your price. I'm negotiating for a very wealthy individual and he LOVES this statue."

"Well, friend. To tell you the truth, the statue isn't even mine. It's a friend of a friend's and I was asked to watch it. You see, what happened, that most folks don't know about 'round these parts is back in my younger days, I used to be an adventurer. Me and my band o do-gooders went up into the hills 'round these parts long ago to take vengeance on an evil sorcerer who had burned the farm of one of our friends with him and his family in it. In any case, this here statue was part of the spoils. After the fight I was so scared that I gave up the adventuring life and just came back into town and took over this here bar. My friends asked me to keep this here statue for them, that some day they'd come back and get it, 'cept that it's been nearly 8 years since I heard from 'em last."

_DM Note: Damn that charismatic Smith._

"Well partner," Smith says in hushed tones, "Everything's got it's price. I'll just slide you this piece of paper real slowly, you take it in the back there, figure up what she's worth to ya, write it on the paper along with your name so I can take it back to my employer and we can produce a counter-offer."

The halfling comes back momentarily and hands Smith a fresh beer, slipping the note into his hand at the same time.

Smith walks outside and ever so slightly nods at Drem as he leaves. He unfolds the note, and plain as day, Grayson's note says:

* 40,000 Gold Pieces *

                     for Statue
                  Grayson J. Thimbletoad

Smith stares in abject horror at the crazy sum. After a regroup and a desperate discussion, the agents have come up with a new plan, full of malice and bloodshed. (It was only a matter of time, right?) With 30 minutes left to go, the agents launch their desperate attempt on the Peaceful Pipe.

Taking positions in the bar, Drem and Smith order food and look nonchalant, idly yapping in the corner opposite the bar.

A few moments later, a large _Fireball_ strikes the bar and ignites many of the liquors on the shelves. Matthew giggles and runs into the adjacent alleyway.

In the following bedlam, the heroes aid the more sober individuals in safely escorting the patrons out the back door, two at a time. Meanwhile, the guards dispatch a large patrol split between seeking out this assassin and guarding the alehouse against any more attacks. Matthew sneaks unnoticed back into the warehouse.

As the last patron leaves the smoldering inn, Smith turns to Drem with a wicked smile.

"Nothing left to do but get her, now!"

He and the Elf each find a hand-hold and tip the statue over on its side, preparing to drag her gently across the street. What they don't know is an 8-strong dispatch of guards is waiting outside and a very angry _Invisible_ halfling rogue is about to sneak attack them.

"Mother of g-aaak!" Smith yells as Grayson appears, twisting his dagger further into Smith's lung.

Drem steps back and unsheathes his sword. Grayson closes and swings but misses. From the floor, Smith chokes down a potion of _Cure Light Wounds_ and stands back up. Smith launches an attack of his own and manages to re-draw Grayson's attention. While distracted, Drem casts _True Strike_ and on his next action, drops the little halfling with a smirk.

It is about that time that Matt decided he'd send another of the _Fireballs_ into the guards in front of the building. After another massive blast, all but 2 of the guards run into the warehouse, determined to catch this assassin.

"Uh-oh." squeaks Matthew.


----------



## drunkadelic (Aug 1, 2002)

*8.1.02 - Deadline: Part Four*

Drem and Smith finally get the statue out the doorway and are faced by 2 angry, impatient guards. 

"What are you boys doing with Mr. Grayson's prize statue?" they ask.

Drem hands them a familiar piece of paper that says:

*40,000 Gold Pieces*
Paid in Full
For Statue
Grayson J. Thimbletoad

The guards look at one another, baffled by this turn of events.

"Um, well, yah got a reciept right here, guess that's good enough, now clear out of here, citizens!" one of them barks.

The men smile and continue on their way towards the warehouse.

Meanwhile, in the warehouse, 4 guards rapidly advance on Matthew, hiding for dear life on the second floor of the guardhouse. As the heavy footsteps of the booted guardsmen begin to echo from the stairs, little Matthew jumps out into their view at the top of the stairs, plucks the largest bead from the _Necklace of Fireballs_ and screams.

"Eat hot burning death, soft skins!"

A flash of light and heat later, what was left of the guardsmen and the staircase fall away to embers and ash. Matthew looks over the side of the landing, down the gap where the stairs used to be and sighs.

"Guess I overdid it." 

One of the guards short swords, blown across the vast warehouse, finally hits the floor with a clang. 

"Nah."

About that time, Drem and Smith drag the statue in, panting and wheezing. 

"What--happened--to--the--bloody--stairs?" Smith yells between heaving breaths.

"Um. Nothing." Matthew lies.

Smith looks at the watch, seeing there is only 15 minutes left to get the statue up to the second floor and place it on the magic circle.

"What are we going...." Smith drops the watch and bends over to pick it up. At the same time, an invisible form comes back into view and stabs out at Smith, missing due to Smith's leaned-over state. 

"Behind you, Smith." Drem yells, drawing his longsword.

The halfling is back, and he looks really upset this time. He positions himself between Smith and Drem again, hoping to give neither them the opportunity to cast or shoot.

Upstairs, Matthew begins smacking the floor with his dagger.

Backing away from the melee, at the insistance of Smith that he can handle the halfling, Drem throws a rope up to Matthew and gets up to the second floor as well. 

Down on the floor, Smith isn't faring too well. The halfling is wily, and very skillful with the dagger. 

"Steal my statue, will ya? Going to revive that she-devil and cause chaos in my town. I don't THINK so." The halfling drives his knife to the hilt in Smith's thigh.

For once however, Smith's witty repartee goes unheard, as the only sound heard in the warehouse at that moment is the screaming gurgle of a halfling shot in the throat with a heavy crossbow bolt.

"I dare say that's the end of you." Smith muses quietly before he steps on the halflings neck with a sickening, wet crack.

About that time, a 5 foot section of flooring comes cascading to the floor from above. As Smith looks up into the hole he sees Matthews grinning form, holding a now-dull dagger. On the floor is the magic circle, floorboards, supports and all.

Smith hurriedly drags the flooring over to the statue and slides it under. The succubus indeed animates, stretches its wings, mutters something in Abyssal and vanishes in a puff of brimstone.

Smith looks at the clock.

7 minutes left.

_End of Deadline_


----------



## Enkhidu (Aug 1, 2002)

Allright - I'm hooked.

Question: what elements from Spycraft did you take, and what elements from D&D?

The reason I ask is becase this idea is soooooo stolen for next campaign.... (as long as you don't mind, of course).


----------



## drunkadelic (Aug 1, 2002)

Glad to see ya, Enkhidu!

Wow, it makes me so happy to think that people are going to gank my idea. By all means, gank away!

It might be of note to say what I use from Spycraft and what I use from D&D for all (if any) who will want to gank this at some point. 

My initial want was to do this before Spycraft came out, but then while I was forming ideas, it up and came out so I figured not to strain my brain too hard, AEG is a great company and I should rely on them to do the work. 

However, a better way of describing the campaign that you have read so far might be "D&D with a Spycraft Flavor." 

But don't fret, we have used a lot of Spycraft elements. 

The characters are straight D&D. This is a fantasy game first of all, and characters like wheelman aren't going to fit in so well.

I'm toying with the idea of using action dice in the game. I've been a fan of this idea in another incarnation (AEG's L5R Void Points) since that game first hit the tables. I want to make that a part of my campaign but to a much less degree than Spycraft does. What I really like about it is that often I have seen in campaign's like Wulf's and PCat's that the players often times have some "ace up their sleeve" that we as DM's forget about when we try to plan out something particularly nasty. For instance, PCat put a 10th level Divine Agent in a bare-fisted brawl with a hulking brute for ownership of the Agent's stolen belt of giant strength. What PCat forgot was that the Agent had DR, and could just yawn all day while the brute hammered away at her. Action dice let the DM foil little snafus in planning like this at the option of giving their players an action die or two to use later. Players get a lucky crit and kill your major villain? Wait a second, give them an action die to use later and say the villain in fact, didn't die...that was merely a clone, hologram, whatever.

Also, a prominent item in my game due to Smith, the assassin, is the aiming feature. Aiming in Spycraft gives the character a +1 competency bonus to hit. Sometimes it can make all the difference. IIRC, it's a partial action to aim.

In the next session or so I'm going to implement the world-renowned "Awesome Cool Spycraft Chase Rules." Which will prove for an interesting game. 

Also, it isn't very evident yet in the story hour, but the agents have a R&D team (Nizbah and Angrimm) working for them to make "Gadgets" like in Spycraft. I'm getting ready to unveil their first reward "Gadget" to them as a bonus for finishing this last mission. 

All in all, I've found that not only has this been the most fun campaign I have even run, it's also so nice to be able to combine 2 systems almost seamlessly. 

Perhaps the biggest draw, for me and for my players, is that I try to make each gaming night a self-contained mission, with a definite beginning and closure at the end. While this won't always be the case, (as we get deeper and deeper into the plot) it serves to give everyone a change from the normal, "and then you see some gnolls, and that's where we end."

So before I become a rambling idiot, I hope your group enjoys this as much as I have and will continue. There have been some very tense moments of white-knuckle gaming when the whole fate of our missions has rested on a single die roll. 

And that's what I love.


----------



## Salthorae (Aug 2, 2002)

*cool*

Well...this is cool  I must say I really an enjoying the story so far. Can't wait for more updates...KEEP PLAYING 

Played in a PBeM game once upon a time that was like this, incredible fun it was....and this is shaping up to be as much fun reading as it was to play in that one.

play on playaz


----------



## drunkadelic (Aug 2, 2002)

*8.2.02 - Awakening: Prelude*

Corrina Graves, Aasimar Cleric, and medic of the Nexus, reviews the information on the scroll in front of her. Pinching the bridge of her nose, she sets the crisp paper on her desk and sighs. After a while, she slowly rises to her feet and exits her office.

Elsewhere in the Nexus, a dreamer lies still, focusing on the dream. In this dream, the dreamer is observing a gaunt form.  All that can be seen of this figure is a white beard and two yellow points of light for eyes. Slowly, the form begins to speak.

"I have allowed you back, my son. It will not be an easy road, and because of our nature, you will discover that many of the powers you once posessed are now lost. I have gazed along the many skeins of the future, and I have seen the awakening of the great enemy. I entrust you to do the job I could not, my son. Re-unite our people, or we are all doomed to fall."

The dreamer reaches out in his sleep, but only touches the still, cool air.

The golden-haired form of Corrina enters the room at this point, noticies the grimace of pain on her patient, and administers a sleeping agent, to quell the pain.

The dreamer struggles against the medicine for a moment as it enters his body, but then falls limp as it begins to have it's effect.

Rranyak, the Githzerai, sleeps a dreamless sleep once more.


----------



## Rune (Aug 2, 2002)

drunkadelic said:
			
		

> Smith walks outside and ever so slightly nods at Drem as he leaves. He unfolds the note, and plain as day, Grayson's note says:
> 
> * 40,000 Gold Pieces *
> 
> ...






> Drem hands them a familiar piece of paper that says:
> 
> *40,000 Gold Pieces*
> Paid in Full
> ...




Heh heh heh.  Actually, all the note said was *40,000 Gold Pieces*.  Mr. Smithington (III) scribbled in the rest hastily on the scrap of paper.  It was, if I recall correctly, Drem's idea.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 5, 2002)

You have a bunch of clever players full of resources...

More, please!


----------



## drunkadelic (Aug 8, 2002)

The thread's not dead, I promise! 

We didn't get to play last time because of some poor planning on my part, and this week is GenCon, so I promise I'll be back in about 2 weeks!

Dont' forget about me!

[sniff]


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 8, 2002)

Absolutely not!

I saw you posted and was hoping for an update...

Denied...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 9, 2002)

Downloaded as word doc so I can catch up while you're at GenCon!

_End Transmission_


----------



## Fruff (Aug 12, 2002)

a.k.a. Drem....
The forging of the note was my idea, however there was some clever thinking all around last session. Cutting the floor out was brilliant. I look forward to our next round of the tests....


----------



## Flying Monkey Style (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey, Thanks, Fruffy.  I wondered if I was clever enough to play a kobold, but, it isn't seeming to be too hard.


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey drunkadelic,

I just wanted to tell you that you have a great storyline going on!  I was kind of waiting until someone started meshing Special Operations with the Fantasy setting and you did it very well.  Props  It must be a lot of fun to have such good PCs playing in your game (if I Rune was in NC, I would get 0 work done).  Anyways, I just wanted to tell you what a good job of DMing you are doing...keep up the good work!


----------



## drunkadelic (Sep 17, 2002)

Game this wednesday. Took me a while, but I'm not done yet!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 17, 2002)

So the story will continue!

Cool!


----------



## Rune (Sep 26, 2002)

We played last night (with two new players!).

Hurry up with the update, drunkadelic!


----------



## Fruff (Oct 7, 2002)

The next update is very interesting. I hope to see it up soon.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 8, 2002)

I want next update!


----------

